# New about to be Planted Tank



## KukaaKatchou (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a heated, filtered 5 gallon with my betta and 2 otos. There are 2 live plants currently (anubias nana and one moss ball). I am planning to order 6 or so other plants online (java moss, anubia coffeefolia, bacopa, duckweed, monosolenium tenerum, Lindernia rotundifolia, or ludwigia, maybe a java fern). My questions is: when all these plants get here and are ready to go in the tank, can I plant them all at once? Will this upset the water parameters for my fish?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

quaratine is recommended. dying plants will affect ur water chemistry 
that said, I neber Qt my plants :O


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I find that some plants won't survive in quarantine so I stopped. I just make sure there is no algae and I don't mind snails as I rarely overfeed.

Put the plants in water and check all the leaves and stems for snails if you don't want them and algae.


----------



## KukaaKatchou (Sep 19, 2010)

I dont mind a bit of algae - treals for my otos!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

If I were you I would put them in QT for a few days in some conditioned water and sit them were they can get some sunlight and check each day for snails or other hitchhikers. Then I would plant just a couple at a time each day till they are all planted. Good luck I hope all goes well !


----------

